# Chum Churn - Opinions please !



## gary91 (Jul 8, 2004)

I would anticipate using a CC for Snaps, AJ's and an occasional trip to Venice for YFT. Would you guys weigh in on it please. I saw a few pics a month ago about Snaps being chummed to the surface. Has anyone else had luck bringing snaps up shallow like that?

thanks


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Fill it and shake*

I have been using a chum churn for years with great success shark and tarpon fishing. I have friends who swear by them offshore fishing for snaps. Believe me, they save a lot of time and are worth every penny.

Capt. Tim


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

gary91,
I myself have one. I use it at 40+ miles out I have tried it nearshore and sharks aplenty a few redfish and no blackdrum. Just from my experience I say get it.
It is definitly worth the price. I save all my old bait and use it with menhaiden oil from FTU on 45S here in Houston.
Don't think you will be sorry.
CB


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I have one*

I have twice had red snappers come up behind the boat....to be caught on freelined sardines. Sometimes all you get is sharks or triggers though. The main problem is getting chum churn feedstock. I have some too many times defrosted frozen sardines and thread herring I will use next. With big pogies or other baitfish the churn may not digest all the heads and you will have to disassemble and clean it out sometimes...not a big deal just don't lose any of the washers and other parts. ..or else de-head the bait before putting it in the churn. The main benefit is to be able to have your fishing rod in one hand and just reach down with the other hand and churn it every so often. It works.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

ABSOLUTELY! Well worth the money.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Build your own- easy - works better - costs less than $25.00. You can engineer around the clogs with heads problem very simply. Hurts less when you lose it (and you will if you are like most of us).


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*run dont walk*

bought one and it is the best $ spent put any thing in it and start pumping it 
crabs shirmp cull , what ever you want you just have to have lots of it as churn will eat up lots of in a hurry . buy your pogies in 100lb crates pm me i will give you a good place to buy wholesale bait


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Build your own- easy - works better - costs less than $25.00. You can engineer around the clogs with heads problem very simply. Hurts less when you lose it (and you will if you are like most of us).


Ernest, will you post some pic's of your homemade churn. how long did it take you to make it?


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*Money well spent !!*

A little safety line is a good idea as well, my deckhand donated one to the W21's sunday and he also was surprised how fast it sank. Works great though, snapper, king, occasional ling ect...


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Churn*

I normally drift snapper locations however I did try anchoring over large manmade reefs (ie VA fogg and others) and was able to bring snapper close enough to catch on unweighted drift lines. I don't use often when fishing out of Freeport but it is considered standard equipment if you plan to anchor and fish the lump out of Venice. Maintains a great scent line and chops whole pogies without a problem. You can remove blades from the rod and sharpen. When tuna fishing normally we will use about 30# of pogies in a day plus 15# supplemental hand cut chunks.

Would have lost it the first time it was used if I hadn't attached a lanyard and snapped it to a ringeye on the boat. Unit is well made and easy to clean by removing end cap and sloshing around in the water before the bait dries. Don't screw the ends down real tight or the PVC caps will tend to lockup and make hard to dissassemble with out a channelock.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Build your own- easy - works better - costs less than $25.00. You can engineer around the clogs with heads problem very simply. Hurts less when you lose it (and you will if you are like most of us).


 Any plans you care to share with us? I like to do the "build it yourself" type stuff.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I made a chum churn and it worked pretty well but the end cap busted out and now I need to replace it. But for the time being there is a cheap, clean alternative. 
Go to Wal-Mart and buy canned mackeral (.58) and sardines (.47) in oil. Mix 1 can of mackeral and 1 can of sardines with 1 cup of oatmeal. Mix in tupperware bowl or freeze to make chum bombs.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*Make your Own Chum Churn*



Body: 



Take a piece of 4 inch PVC. Cut to about 30 inches or whatever is the right size for you. Drill a bunch of holes in a bunch of sizes. Cap the bottom with a removable cap or a simple end cap.



At the top attach a â€œYâ€. Actually, its straight with an angled access port. Street Y I think its called. I am not a plumber. 

Put a removable cap on the angled access port. This is where you load the fish. Do Not glue the Y to the body yet. 


On the straight part of the Y, reduce down to 2 inches with a series of reducers. 4 to 3 then 3 to 2 inch. 



Masher: 



Use a piece of 1.5 inch PVC. Cap one end. 



Slide the uncapped end into the now 2 inch hole at the top of the body/Y. Then, use a joiner/connector for joining two 1.5 inch PVC pipes. This will be attached to the masher inside the body to prevent the masher from coming out of the body once its assembled. 



Take another real short piece of 1.5 inch PVC and create teeth with a hack saw. Glue it to the connector so the teeth point down. 



Now glue the Y in place.



Run the boat attachment cord thru the two inch portion of the reducer and around the outside of the masher. This will tension the masher, and keep it from over pressuring the 1.5 connector. 



If you have a picture of a chum churn, it real easy to build. The only real difference is that you have a better masher, but there is no â€œautoâ€ churn feature.



The teeth on the PVC will eat through most fish parts without problem. It shreds fish parts better than the chum churn. Press down and give it a twist.

I built a bunch of these one afternoon a couple years back. Gave a few away. Lost the rest by now, but they only cost me a couple bucks to make.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Cc*

I would definitely seek interest in making a homemade one. There are a lot of things I could use before a chum churn for $150 or whatever they go these days. If you want snapper, to come to the surface, buy some menhaden oil for 14 bucks and chop up some old bait for chum. Get a bat that you use to beat kingfish with and pound the water to make the noise. That menhaden oil, which is sold at BPS, Cut Rate, well it goes a long way and it puts off a huge slick with just a little bit. I dont know just my 2 cents. But when I did go on a trip with a CC, it did work. I bought an old Robalo a couple weeks ago and am about to order some outboards for it. I need to spend my money wisely. Good luck!


----------



## lexpro (Jun 19, 2004)

Have used on for 2 years and had it work on snapper/triggers/kings/bonita/spades/sharks/chicken dolphin/ling/bermuda chub/AJ's/blue runners...we mostly use pogies,mackeral and squid...


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=3519&page=2&highlight=homemade+chum+churn


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would love to see how to make the homemade version.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I have one of the commercial ones and it's pretty epic. We've brought ling, snapper, kings, mahi, and sharks up to the boat pretty quickly. With gas prices going up I will probably end up tied off more this summer and plan on using it more.
You jam just about anything into it, but I highly reccomend using smaller pieces and not putting fish heads in it.


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

Does any one know where to buy one?


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

tschell1219 said:


> Does any one know where to buy one?


they went out of business. I've got one I'll sell for $40 if you'll pick it up.

Scott


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Trey C said:


> A little safety line is a good idea as well, my deckhand donated one to the W21's sunday and he also was surprised how fast it sank. Works great though, snapper, king, occasional ling ect...


 X2 on line. Many have forgotten the churn in rod holder...Move and it lifts out of holder and swims down fast.


----------

